# My iOS widget seems to think the car is a DeLorean?



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Car has been parked in my garage, plugged in for 10 days. Widget suddenly thinks the car hasn’t been seen since the 1960’s


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought this was gonna be a 121 miles easter egg. 😆


----------

